# Town Hall/Train Station Colors



## trickypitfall (Mar 5, 2015)

((This has probably been talked about before, but I find it fun to learn about other people's towns.))
Like the title indicates, which station and town hall did you end up with?



Spoiler: station colors














Spoiler: town hall colors











Luckily enough in my new town I managed to get the two yellow toned ones. It's not my favorite color variation, (that would be blue ), but I'm really happy I got two that relate to one another-even if the green door on town hall is a little strange. Rather lucky considering the colors you end up with are independant of one another.

(and yes yes, i know exteriors can be changed ;y)


----------



## peachesandicecream (Mar 5, 2015)

I have the green train station and the yellow town hall i'm probably changing my fairy tail buildings back to the originals <3


----------



## rosabelle (Mar 5, 2015)

Station color - red
Town hall color - brown-gray (? lol)

I'm pretty happy with the ones I got. Specially the color of the town hall interior.


----------



## trickypitfall (Mar 5, 2015)

peachesandicecream said:


> I have the green train station and the yellow town hall i'm probably changing my fairy tail buildings back to the originals <3


I never got around to changing my exteriors in my first town (and had no desire too), I had no idea you could change back to the defaults o:



rosabelle said:


> Station color - red
> Town hall color - brown-gray (? lol)
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the ones I got. Specially the color of the town hall interior.


I agree! The interior of the gray roofed town hall is really pretty, it has my favorites out of the plants.


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 5, 2015)

I have just recently restarted my game, and in my previous town I had the brown station with the green roofed town hall. In my new town I have the blue station with the blue roofed town hall.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 5, 2015)

I have the brown station and the navy/brown town hall. I was so happy they matched each other even if they are now the fairytale design. The gray/brown town hall is my preference of the town hall but i got the other brown one so it was fine. The one i really can't stand though is the brown/green one :/


----------



## SweetT (Mar 5, 2015)

Both my towns got green train stations and the lighter gray mayors office with the top picture of the interiors...so IDK what that is and its weird that randomly they both are exactly the same in both my towns as it wasnt planned that way at all..


----------



## trickypitfall (Mar 5, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> The one i really can't stand though is the brown/green one :/



Yeah.. I really wish they had used a slightly richer brown?? It looks kind of out of place next to the bulletin board.
I mean the /ideal/ would be the pale wood with the brown roof, (the "yellow"), those would be so nice together. <3


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 5, 2015)

magost said:


> Yeah.. I really wish they had used a slightly richer brown?? It looks kind of out of place next to the bulletin board.
> I mean the /ideal/ would be the pale wood with the brown roof, (the "yellow"), those would be so nice together. <3



Yeah plus the green doesn't contrast well with it. And theres no red town hall to match the red station at all :/


----------



## trickypitfall (Mar 5, 2015)

HeyPatience said:


> I have just recently restarted my game, and in my previous town I had the brown station with the green roofed town hall. In my new town I have the blue station with the blue roofed town hall.


Lucky! o:



daniduckyface said:


> Yeah plus the green doesn't contrast well with it. And theres no red town hall to match the red station at all :/



From my understanding the red station goes with the gray/brown town hall because those are the """defaults"""
But I agree that they don't really go together.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 5, 2015)

I always get the red train station.

And I always either get the brown or the green town hall.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 5, 2015)

Town Hall is green and my train station is blue. Lucky for me, those are the two colors I like most, so I'm fine with my buildings.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 5, 2015)

My Station is yellow and my Town Hall is grey. The Station is okay, but I like my Town Hall interior best out of the options.

I'll probably remodel both in the Zen style when the time comes, though, since that will fit my landscaping best.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 5, 2015)

My train station is green and that's the color I chose for the first color of my roof soo I thought it's color depended on the color roof you chose XD I guess it was just a coincidence 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I don't really know what color my town hall is, I think it's like the first on in the original post maybe


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 5, 2015)

My town hall and train station both used to be the first options (brown) before I renovated them.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 5, 2015)

I really like the blue train station, but unfortunately, I got the yellow one.

I did get the blue town hall, though!


----------



## Improv (Mar 5, 2015)

Blue train station, blue town hall.


----------



## olivetree123 (Mar 5, 2015)

Blue station, yellow town hall; both my least favorites, but I have the fairy-tale renovation on my town hall and I'm working on it for my station so at least it can be changed. :\


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have the yellow/brown train station and green town hall.

I never noticed it in the beginning since I thought everyone had the same train station and town hall looks, until I found out on dream towns that that wasn't the case. I hate my train station sometimes since it's so boring to look at with brown whenever I need to visit people or open my gates. But at least it's neutral I guess. My town hall is nice enough. It would have been better if I had both blues though. Either way though I changed it to the modern style so i don't have to look at the horrendous mismatch of colors.


----------



## scartwright (Mar 5, 2015)

I got me a pair of green roofs! So I made my house match. 













I'd like to customise my town hall and train station but, I've never had a single visitor to my town and I'm not really close enough with anyone to plan 100 visits.
Really wish I hadn't gotten rid of my second 3DS!


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Mar 5, 2015)

I had the yellow-ish town hall (the second one) and the brown train station (first one) originally, but I have the fairy-tale versions now and I like them.


----------



## Carina (Mar 5, 2015)

I have the green town hall and the blue train station. Exactly what I hoped to get


----------



## MindlessPatch (Mar 5, 2015)

Yellow station and the first town hall. I'm happy with mine and I'm super glad yellow flooring in my town hall ^^ 
Until recently I didn't know there were different ones so I'm lucky I got one I liked.


----------



## maarowak (Mar 5, 2015)

red train station, the first town hall. I don't really like them so I'm thinking on changing to the zen remodels.

i wish i had the yellow/brown train station and green town hall ):


----------



## Seth Lios (Mar 5, 2015)

I originally had the green-roofed train station and the blue-roofed town hall (both the third options), but I've renovated both of them to the modern style.


----------



## Kindra (Mar 5, 2015)

In North, I've got the blue Train Station and the blue Town Hall. I'm very happy with both of them!! 
In Paprika, I've got the same blue Town Hall but with the green Train Station. I kind of wish I'd got the brown(?) Town Hall for this town, but it doesn't really matter all that much!


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 5, 2015)

i have the yellow train station and brown town hall, how boring


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 5, 2015)

My town hall / station are the "yellow" ones. Those are my favorite as they remind me of Flan lol. Seeing as my town name is flan, it goes perfect


----------

